# Nj ems



## Jon (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm looking for official NJ State/County EMS protocols - either ALS or BLS, out of curiosity.

I've been using Google-Fu and had no luck. I can't find anything other than scope of practice on the state OEMS website, and the First Aid Council site is useless.

Thanks for any help!

Jon


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 7, 2009)

every ALS project has their own specific protocols customized by their medical director.  for general protocols, contact the state dept of health.


----------



## 51 RESCUE EMT-B (Oct 7, 2009)

Perhaps this link may be some assistance.

http://www.state.nj.us/health/ems/documents/ambulance_regs.pdf







Jon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for official NJ State/County EMS protocols - either ALS or BLS, out of curiosity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon (Oct 10, 2009)

No. Not really.

The state apparently has ALS protocols, but no specific, current BLS protocols. Gotta love it.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 10, 2009)

Jon said:


> No. Not really.
> 
> The state apparently has ALS protocols, but no specific, current BLS protocols. Gotta love it.



I don't believe we have a state-wide EMS Medical Director yet, either...

There are protocols for some things.  The nitroglycerine/chest pain protocol is on the OEMS website.


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 16, 2009)

NJ EMS is something I'll probably never understand. New York EMS is a close second.


----------

